# First build: Tracker 1542



## Tom-W (Jan 24, 2011)

Picked this boat up at BPS back in July, finally got around to doing some improving to it. The original plan was to keep it simple and cheap for my first build but the cheap part goes out the window fast, got a pile of receipts I dont want to tally up. Working on and off for about to weeks is how long it took to get mostly done, still waiting on my cup holders and battery tray to get here. Here are some pics of her.


----------



## FishyItch (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks nice.

I'm going to get going on mine in the spring and will be sharing your philosophy. There is something to be said for simplicity.


----------



## Tom-W (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, Its not a bad deal from BPS for the money I do wish the livewell was a bit bigger though


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jan 24, 2011)

You have a real nice set up there :lol:


----------



## joshhegwood (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice dude love that setup. Like how you set up the bow. I was wondering how i was going to set up for my trolling motor. Looks like i just found it. =D>


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome fellow Tracker 1542 owner! Great looking simple mod you have there.


----------



## PartsMan (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## joshhegwood (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you have any pics of the frame work under of the trolling motor mount on the bow?


----------



## Tom-W (Jan 27, 2011)

Unfortunately I did not take any pics of the framing for the trolling motor deck. Heres a pic before the deck on paint, the red horizontal lines are the same size wood used for the rest of the deck on the boat (1.5x1.5) and is stacked to the appropriate height for the plywood to sit on. Used aluminum angle to attach the framing to the front bench and 3"x3/4 corner braces to attach the rear motor/deck support to the wood deck below. Also used the same style corner braces to secure the cross braces to the frame.


----------



## Oldgeek (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice job on the boat! The design made it stronger and more comfortable. I like keeping the middle part lower in case you take some kids in the boat too for that little margin of safety.


----------



## ishootthings (Jan 28, 2011)

i really like your floor. how did you do the braces?


----------



## davehopper8 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am so glad you posted pictures of this boat I have been trying to decide if I want to buy the same boat you have I think you helped me make up my mind


----------



## Tom-W (Jan 28, 2011)

ishootthings said:


> i really like your floor. how did you do the braces?


I used aluminum angle from lowes and cut to needed size. On the rear floor I riveted the angle to the ribs at the points where it was not going to go through the hull. On the middle and front benches I riveted the angle to it for the frame to sit on. As far as the bow decking frame goes I used 3x3/4" corner braces to tie it together.


----------



## mangelcc (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice job on your boat!!


----------



## Oldgeek (Jan 29, 2011)

Tom,
What size wood did you use for the bracing? How thick is the decking material? I like the front of your boat as my wife like to fish for a couple of hours and then reads/tans while I fish. 
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Tom-W (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldgeek said:


> Tom,
> What size wood did you use for the bracing? How thick is the decking material? I like the front of your boat as my wife like to fish for a couple of hours and then reads/tans while I fish.
> Thanks
> Steve


the bracing is 2x2x8 furring strip from lowes but it really measures 1.5x1.5x8, its cheap and light weight. The decking is 15/32 exterior plywood from lowes (3 ply untreated). Then I treated all the wood with thompsons wood seal once cut to size.


----------



## DarkstarCrashes (Jan 29, 2011)

Really nice clean layout.

I just bought a new Tracker 1542 about a week ago. Already thinking about a casting deck... 8)


----------



## Tom-W (Jan 29, 2011)

DarkstarCrashes said:


> Really nice clean layout.
> 
> I just bought a new Tracker 1542 about a week ago. Already thinking about a casting deck... 8)


Congrats on the purchase you will enjoy the 1542. Its good stable and not heavy boat. If you plan on putting an outboard on her I suggest a 25, when I got mine back in July I had an old 25 Evinrude on her an she flew till the lower unit took a crap.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 31, 2011)

Tom-W said:


> DarkstarCrashes said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice clean layout.
> ...



I have the same boat with an 18hp. She will do around 23 mph with just me and my gear in the boat. Of course, I don't have the decking weight. A 25hp should push her along nicely.


----------



## Knockout (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice boat Tom. I had a question about ur pedastal seats. How secure are they. Do they wobble when ur sitting in them and did u just mount them directly to the plywood deck? I'm considering a 1542 myself. Great build BTW. I think I'm gonna steal some of ur ideas ;0)


----------



## Tom-W (Feb 1, 2011)

Knockout said:


> Nice boat Tom. I had a question about ur pedastal seats. How secure are they. Do they wobble when ur sitting in them and did u just mount them directly to the plywood deck? I'm considering a 1542 myself. Great build BTW. I think I'm gonna steal some of ur ideas ;0)


Thanks, for the money you cant go wrong with the 1542. The seats are pretty secure, they dont have any wobble either although there is a small amount of play where the seat pedestal goes into the base. on the rear seat I went straight into the aluminum bench and there is some flex in the bench when you sit on it but it also did that before the seat. The front one I went straight into the deck but the frame is close to the base so its still well supported.


----------



## Knockout (Feb 7, 2011)

Tom-W said:


> Knockout said:
> 
> 
> > Nice boat Tom. I had a question about ur pedastal seats. How secure are they. Do they wobble when ur sitting in them and did u just mount them directly to the plywood deck? I'm considering a 1542 myself. Great build BTW. I think I'm gonna steal some of ur ideas ;0)
> ...



I've looked for this answer in other posts, but how is the stability on your rig after the mods. I guess I'm wondering particularly on the front casting deck. When you're out by yourself does the bow sit lower than the transom because of the added weight?


----------



## reedjj (Feb 7, 2011)

I am using the 2x2's on my build (stole the idea from you) and I am really impressed with how strong they are when you used the brackets to hold them together.


----------

